# My Tender Belly!



## 73saint (Jul 4, 2018)

Went in the cure back on the 14th, been in the fridge drying since Sunday and on the smoker as we speak!

Happy 4th y’all!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks really good so far!
Al


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Jul 4, 2018)

Beautiful belly!  What is your source?


----------



## 73saint (Jul 4, 2018)

mdgirlinfl said:


> Beautiful belly!  What is your source?


Thanks Mdgirl! This was ordered directly from the tenderbelly site.  It’s a Berkshire hog, I received it as a father’s day present.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 4, 2018)

I decided, since I have the time, to do each slab in a different wood smoke.  First is hickory, next will be apple and the third will be pecan.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 4, 2018)

That's some Beautiful Looking Belly!!

Be Back for the Grand Finale!!

Insert "Popcorn" Smilie here.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Jul 4, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> That's some Beautiful Looking Belly!!
> 
> Be Back for the Grand Finale!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear!  You know, I think about your extra Smokey thread all the time; and even though I don’t follow it to the letter, I do believe the warm temps that I smoke in (with no heat generated/only my amazen smoker) give me very similar results.  My current ambient temp is right at 100, and won’t usually go much higher than that.  But they remain steady between 80-100 the entire time, even at night. 

Just thinking out loud but those warm temps and a steady Mississippi River breeze, in my opinion, don’t hurt at all.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 4, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks really good so far!
> Al


Thanks Al, I know you already know but this was entirely inspired by your Berkshire belly thread.


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Jul 4, 2018)

73saint said:


> Thanks Mdgirl! This was ordered directly from the tenderbelly site.  It’s a Berkshire hog, I received it as a father’s day present.


Awesome!  I have looked but wasn’t convinced to buy at their price.  This might convince me.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 4, 2018)

mdgirlinfl said:


> Awesome!  I have looked but wasn’t convinced to buy at their price.  This might convince me.


It’s not cheap, for sure.   Since this purchase, I have found a source about 45 minutes from here.  Based on pics, I may make the drive next go round. I could save a good bit, the shipping puts the TB up there.  but at the same time, I’ve been making a bunch of bacon with Costco bellies and as nice as they are there is no comparison. At least visually, well see about taste!


----------

